# Hi ratio Vegan Cake Recipe



## Dvinelyfavored (Sep 1, 2018)

Does anyone have a Vegan cake (vanilla and chocolate) recipe using Nutex that they can share?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a link to a hi-ratio chocolate cake recipe:
https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/dessert/cake/high-ratio-chocolate-cake.html

Basically everything in the recipe is OK for vegan diets except the milk and the eggs. Just swap the milk out for a nut milk and use a liquid egg substitute for the eggs.....and voila.....it's vegan. Same for a white/yellow cake.


----------

